# finally got the new project up and running!



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Well its taken awhile but finally got the new project up and running, here is a link to our myspace page with samples. Recorded at practice direct: i was usuing my axe fx ultra, other guitarist using boss GR55 guitar synth, bass was direct and electronic drums.

Thumbscrew | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Just getting ready for first official gig Sept 16


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Man, sounds great. Where'd you find that vocalist?


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Man, sounds great. Where'd you find that vocalist?


Hey Dave, hope all is well! A coworker had seen him with his other band and recommended him to me. Reached out to him on facebook and the rest is history, he's a great guy and really good singer. Don't know if ur around town the 16th we r playing at the Dawghouse on Wilkins.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy crap! Nice job!!!


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the band sounds great musically....... nice job. To be honest, I'm not sure about the singer as it pertains to the recordings, but maybe he sounds better live. Good luck with your first gig and let us know how it went.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Budda said:


> Holy crap! Nice job!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fajah said:


> I think the band sounds great musically....... nice job. To be honest, I'm not sure about the singer as it pertains to the recordings, but maybe he sounds better live. Good luck with your first gig and let us know how it went.


Here is a live clip from his other band. Does very well live! and no lead singer disease!!

[video=youtube;aOMGaexkRhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOMGaexkRhk[/video]


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds good. I've played the Dawghouse a few times. Can be a fun place.


----------

